# Finding work in Abu Dhabi



## Morgan3

Hi 

I am moving to Abu Dhabi later this year. I work as a lawyer in healthcare in the UK. Could any one tell me if these sorts of jobs exist in AD. I have done endless searches but not really come up with anything, particularly jobs as lawyers within hospitals or the health authority. I have uploaded my CV where I could but have not been able to find any contact details to meet people within this area. 

Could anyone give me any advice it would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------

